# P/T in a civil service town



## MooseWRX (Nov 18, 2003)

If you get hired in a civil service town as a part time/reserve and get hired to be on that town. Do you have to take the next civil service test to be considered for a full time position if one didn't open up from the previous test, or are you all set because you have already been hired under civil service.


----------



## Wildbill (May 25, 2002)

You don't need to take the test again once you are hired as a P/I.


----------



## PMC810 (Aug 6, 2002)

Can I get my money back from the state if I get the job before April??


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

K9";p="57804 said:


> Can I get my money back from the state if I get the job before April??


Ahhhhhh...no.


----------



## PMC810 (Aug 6, 2002)

I figured that just wishfull thinking............


----------

